# Orchestral Tools "Berlin Brass" - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (Nov 17, 2016)

Big Review section of The Samplecast episode 30 - Orchestral Tools "Berlin Brass"
More information on Berlin Brass HERE

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast

DISCLOSURE: Reviewed here, Berlin Brass NFR release version 1.0


----------

